
How a Christmas Story Became an American Tradition - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/11/how-a-christmas-story-became-an-american-tradition
======
rick_perez
This used to be my favorite Christmas movie. One year, I fell asleep during
one of those 24 hour marathons they have every year on TBS (not sure if they
still do this). I forgot to turn the TV off and kept waking up during
different parts of the movie.

I haven't been able to watch it since.

